
US military barring anyone who was hospitalized due to Covid-19 from enlisting - throwaway743
https://www.businessinsider.com/us-military-memo-ban-coronavirus-survivors-from-enlisting-memo-2020-5
======
waheoo
Isnt this sort of thing pretty normal?

~~~
throwaway743
Had to look this up after your mentioning of this. After further reading I
learned that waivers are offered for other conditions. But unfortunately, in
the case of COVID-19, waivers aren't being offered to those who have been
diagnosed, hospitalized, and survived.

